# Sorry, co2 question.



## fishnvw (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello, I'm a long time hobbyist, but pretty inexperienced in the planted side of things. I have tinkered with "simple" plants like anubias and various ferns, but have gotten a little more serious lately. About 2 months ago, I switched a low tech, 0 ferts, 0 co2, 2 × spiral cfl tank to a "?medium tech?". It's a 20L, I built the light fixture out of a mailbox, and 5 spiral cfls. It's raised about 4"-5" above the water and I started purchasing tougher to grow plants. I started with a diy (paintball, asa, needle valve) co2 system, the needle valves aren't supposed to have that much pressure behind it, so it leaked and gassed my tank and lost 80% of my fish. Then I tried, the simple diy (yeast, sugar etc) system and read. That it's OK to keep it running all the time, so I did. Replaced my 12 or so lost ember tetra, and first mourning had 3 floating and the others gasping. I pulled them and just kept no fish in the tank for several weeks. Running 24/7 yeast co2. Plants look great, healthy happy etc. I'm growing wallichii, sawtooth, pogo stamen helferi, hc and several others..... I miss fish  I set aside a little cash and am now looking for a regulator.

This is where I'm at. Taam for paintball, I already have the tank, and I have very, very little space. 
http://www.amazon.com/Regulator-Needle-Valve-Solenoid-Paintball/sim/B001XYJLYI/2

Good and potentially bad with the taam. Good, it's all in one, most reviews of taam products are good, it's a nice price, it hooks up to my paintball tank. Bad, will probably only work with paintball tank becasuse I have not seen a regular co2 to paintball adapter, haven't seen one review on this regulator, reading a lot of places has said that all in one's usually have some cheap parts specifically the solenoid.

Tunze 7077/3. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00C2H31XW#immersive_view?1388050071239

Good, great reviews on it, warranty, I read it's of excellent quality with no cheap parts, it's in my price range, can be used with adapter on paintball tank. Bad, no solenoid, will need an adapter to run on paintball tank, will take longer for me to get all parts because of extra costs of other parts.

I can give more info if needed, I have been reading to understand co2 better, and will continue to do so. Just curious what people think. Thanks for any help.


----------



## fishnvw (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm happy with the growth, I just want to add fish again without killing them.

Don't mind the shoddy method of diffusion, have a glass diffuser, was just trying something different to see results.


----------



## fishnvw (Nov 12, 2009)

Soooo, no experience from anyone with either? I was just going to get the Milwaukee, but after reading some common problems, solenoid, thought ok just order a good one and replace it from the start. Then the needle valve, thought ok, same just order a good one when I can afford it. Then sticky operating gauge..... at this point, why not just build a full unit. I don't really want to, but will if it's better bang for buck then taam regulator w/solenoid. 

I am trying pretty hard to find a good balance between cash and quality. But, I'm also completely new to this. Anyone???


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Being from the Netherlands I can't really recommend brands. But what I do recommend is a dual stage regulator, not single stage. This prevents the so called 'end of tank dump'. Otherwise it always adds more CO2 when the bottle gets empty, thus more change on gassing your fish. The really cheap ones are always single stage.


----------



## fishnvw (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks, I'm kind of leaning towards building my own system. The more I read, the more it seems the "cheapest" and most reliable. I just have to find all the pieces, should be fun.


----------

